
Ask HN: Best team password manager? - simonebrunozzi
Hi,
at our startup we are looking for a great team password manager. Let&#x27;s say that security for us is more important than average. Any good suggestions? The only recommendation I&#x27;ve got so far is CommonKey, but I have no experience with team password managers.<p>Thanks!<p>Edit: I&#x27;ve just received suggestions to also look at PassBolt, and LastPass for teams.
======
moulidorai
Consider using Zoho Vault. Its an online password management solution tailor
made for teams. The product is loaded with a wide-range of features including
fine-grained password sharing options, access control, IP restriction, audit
and reports, mobile access, browser extensions, two-factor, AD, SAML, G Suite
integration, break-glass account, etc.

[https://www.zoho.com/vault](https://www.zoho.com/vault)

You can sign up for free without providing your credit card details and
evalauate the solution for free - 15 days.

Disclaimer: I work for Zoho Vault

------
chickahoona
How about [https://psono.com](https://psono.com)

You can host it yourself and it has client side encryption. You can share
folders across multiple users.

(Full disclosure, im the creator)

------
weeefun
Definitely take a look a 1Password. Great integration across multiple
platforms (OS, browsers, smartphones) and for teams it's nice to have
different vaults and assign users different permissions for vaults.

------
bradknowles
The thing I like about 1Password is that it integrates with all the major
browsers, but it doesn't require a browser to work. And the app on iOS is
full-featured.

I don't know if they support Linux, however.

------
eberkund
I use 1Pass, you can have multiple vaults with different permissions and
sharing for each one. I also like the native clients for each platform.

